# Normais Climatológicas da Guarda e Trancoso



## MJV (2 Set 2010 às 14:57)

Boa tarde 
Eu ando á procura de Normais climatológicas da Guarda e de Trancoso, será que alguem me pode ajudar. 
obrigado


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2010 às 15:12)

MJV disse:


> Boa tarde
> Eu ando á procura de Normais climatológicas da Guarda e de Trancoso, será que alguem me pode ajudar.
> obrigado



Na página do IM, em previsões a 10 dias, estão lá as normais 1971-2000 da Guarda.


----------



## MJV (2 Set 2010 às 15:49)

Obrigado


----------

